# PB vrs FB



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Purebred vrs Fullblood. What is the difference and is one better than the other?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm only "guessing" here but if this is in regards to a Dairy goat.... Pure bred means that there has never been any deviation in the blood lines, all goats leading up to the one in question have always been "Purebred".
Fullblood means that somewhere in the genetics there was a goat or 2 that was a "Native on Appearance" meaning it looked the part of the breed but is questionable on it's purity and because of that, the goats further up are considered fullblood and not purebred.
I may be wrong though...but thats how I understand it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In the Boer world.... :greengrin: 

Fullblood means.... 100% boer...

Purebred means.... that it may of started out with say a nubian Dam bred to a Fullblood Registered Boer Buck...or any other breed of Doe.....which starts out the offspring as 50% boer...then their offspring is 75%...and so on... until they reach Purebred status... but always remember ....with boers...that Purebred will never be 100% Fullblood Boer........ :wink:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

yep, yep... :hi5: Agree... I didn't realize the Boer world was so opposite of the dairy world... Funny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does make it very difficult for sure... :doh: ...I have new buyers ...that thought that Purebred was fullblood ...until I told them how it goes with the boers.... 

These poor new buyers ....where ripped off ...by other breeders.. that took advantage of them.... because they do not know the difference and thought they paid for FB boer... but in fact... over paid for Purebreds (that are just high percentage boer)...I educate new breeders all the time.... asking if.. they know the difference... :wink:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Goodness, That's terrible!!! I'm gonna have to start asking people too now that I know Dairy goats are different... I never had any idea, I just assumed that they are the same as Boers, the Boer definition makes more sense to me anyhow (Probably because that's the one I learned first) Grr... Some people can be such crooks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I know...I couldn't believe how many don't know.... very sad indeed....  

This is what I love about the goat Spot...it's when our members ask questions... :thumbup: :hi5: hopefully more potential buyers will now know by seeing it here......


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Dairy goats are way easier to understand (at least, I think so). They're either Purebred (no different breeds anywhere in the recorded pedigree), American (someone wasn't purebred somewhere) or Recorded Grade, NOA or experimental. I have 2 American Saanens (one's RG) and a purebred nubian.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe that.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am talking Dairy. Its so weird that they are different! Makes it confusing for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys! I am talking Dairy. Its so weird that they are different! Makes it confusing for sure!


 Your Welcome...wasn't sure which breed you were inquiring about ...so I thought I'd chime in..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

